# tick bites causing allergies?



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I was reading about a team at the University of Virginia who are studying the connection between tick bites and sudden red meat allergies in humans... This made me wonder if there could be a connection between tick bites and all the food allergies we see cropping up in dogs! 

Has anyone heard about any studies like this for dogs?


----------

